
A Map of Wireless Passwords from Airports Around the World (Updated Regularly) - tilt
https://foxnomad.com/2016/04/26/map-wireless-passwords-airports-lounges-around-world-updated-regularly/
======
jtokoph
Just a thought: I wonder if using one of these networks without being a club
member or ticketed in first class could get you in trouble via the Computer
Fraud and Abuse Act? With all of the stories you hear of the CFAA being
stretched, it makes me think.

------
glef
Direct link to the mentioned map:
[https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1Z1dI8hoBZSJNWFx2xr...](https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1Z1dI8hoBZSJNWFx2xr_MMxSxSxY)

------
Grangar
Site seems to be down.

